# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Δωρεάν απεριόριστα data για 3 μήνες σε όλους τους συνδρομητές Vodafone με 5G

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
H Vodafone Ελλάδας ανακοινώνει ότι διαθέτει από σήμερα Δευτέρα 11 Ιανουαρίου 2021 δωρεάν απεριόριστα data για 3 μήνες σε όλους τους συνδρομητές της που διαθέτουν 5G συσκευή, ώστε να ζήσουν την εμπειρία του Vodafone Giga Network 5G.

Το Vodafone Giga Network 5G είναι νέο υπερσύγχρονο δίκτυο που απελευθερώνει νέες δυνατότητες για όλους και δίνει πνοή σε καινοτόμες τεχνολογικές εφαρμογές, οι οποίες μπορούν να αλλάξουν τις πόλεις μας, να αναβαθμίσουν τις υπηρεσίες υγείας και να δώσουν άλλη διάσταση στην εκπαίδευση.

Η προσφορά για τα δωρεάν απεριόριστα data για 3 μήνες ισχύει για όλους τους πελάτες Vodafone, ιδιώτες και επαγγελματίες – συμβολαίου, καρτοπρογράμματος και καρτοκινητής - με 5G συσκευή. H ενεργοποίηση των δωρεάν δεδομένων θα γίνεται αυτόματα και σταδιακά τις επόμενες ημέρες.  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 223300Παράλληλα, η Vodafone διαθέτει εμπορικά 5G συσκευές των μεγαλύτερων κατασκευαστών στο Vodafone eshop – και όταν αρθούν τα έκτακτα μέτρα προστασίας της δημόσιας υγείας, θα προσφέρονται και στα καταστήματα Vodafone - ώστε όλοι οι πελάτες της να αποκτήσουν τη δυνατότητα να ζήσουν την εμπειρία του Vodafone Giga Network 5G. 

Η Vodafone διαθέτει ήδη τις πρώτες συσκευές 5G, ενώ εντός διμήνου οι διαθέσιμες συσκευές θα είναι περισσότερες από είκοσι, καθώς οι αναβαθμίσεις λογισμικού θα εντάσσουν όλο και περισσότερα 5G Ready κινητά τηλέφωνα στο Vodafone Giga Network 5G. 

Tο Vodafone Giga Network 5G χαρακτηρίζεται από απίστευτα υψηλές ταχύτητες και άμεση απόκριση και αλλάζει τα δεδομένα για όλους τους Έλληνες.  Λειτουργεί σε περιοχές της Αθήνας και της Θεσσαλονίκης και μέχρι το τέλος του ερχόμενου οικονομικού έτους θα έχει καλύψει το 40% του πληθυσμού της χώρας σε Πάτρα, Ηράκλειο, Λάρισα, Βόλο, Ιωάννινα, Χανιά, Τρίκαλα, Χαλκίδα, Κατερίνη, Σέρρες, Αλεξανδρούπολη, Ξάνθη, Λαμία, Καλαμάτα και Ρόδο.

Επιπλέον, και οι πελάτες 4G της Vodafone θα επωφεληθούν από βελτιωμένη εμπειρία διασύνδεσης και μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες – έως και 50% - σε περιοχές όπου λειτουργεί το Vodafone Giga Network 5G. 

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το Vodafone Giga Network 5G στο βίντεο της #ομάδαReady

----------

